# Pics of my loved up foursome.... Pic Heavy!!!



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Wash time...


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


>


I spy with my little eye... Something beginning with N????

As in, new bun in the background???

Great pics as always btw. I love it how they give each other bunny cuddles with their ears :001_wub: :laugh:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol I think that hutch/run combos for sale


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> lol I think that hutch/run combos for sale


 I was looking forward to new bun pics :crying: How mean is that


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

So cute, they are lovely.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

lol!

I would like a foursom  they look so happy lol


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh how totally adorable!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> I spy with my little eye... Something beginning with N????
> 
> As in, new bun in the background???
> 
> Great pics as always btw. I love it how they give each other bunny cuddles with their ears :001_wub: :laugh:


I wish!!!! Its my hutch and run i have for sale!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

crofty said:


> I wish!!!! Its my hutch and run i have for sale!


Thats just rude. I was expecting new bun pics and all you have is an empty hutch. Shame on you!  rrr: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

Gorgeous bunnys/pics xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I'd love to bond my four, just waiting for new bunny accomodation (next year now I think)
I'm sure I've asked this before crofty, but what are the sexes of that group?


----------



## Lollie1515 (Feb 9, 2010)

Wicked pictures Crofty!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Gertrude said:


> Gorgeous bunnys/pics xxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I'd love to bond my four, just waiting for new bunny accomodation (next year now I think)
> I'm sure I've asked this before crofty, but what are the sexes of that group?


3 bucks and 1 doe


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Thats just rude. I was expecting new bun pics and all you have is an empty hutch. Shame on you!  rrr: :lol: :lol:


lol sorry!


----------



## jemma_79 (Nov 1, 2009)

I always look forward to updates and pics of your buns - they always look soooo happy. x


----------

